# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  چند تا ابزار جالب

## Pr0grammer

سلام...

در این تاپیک ابزارهایی که خودم طراحی کردم رو قرار میدم، امیدوارم مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیره...

اوليش Farsi Font Dialog هستش؛ این نسخه اولشه ....


 
لینک دانلود : اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## Pr0grammer

این هم دومین ابزار....
لطفاً دانلود کنيد و نظرتون رو بديد...

براي نمايش مدت زمان روشن بودن کامپيوتر هستش (البته بودن هيچ کد نويسي، کافیه اینو به فرم اضافه کنید)...

لینک دانلود :
http://www.4shared.com/file/25468510...tartingUp.html

----------


## Pr0grammer

ابزار بعدی FarsiTextBox هستش که همونطور که از اسمش معلومه ، فقط کاراکترهاي فارسي رو دريافت مي کنه ؛
در ضمن شما مي تونيد بهش اجازه ي دريافت يا عدم دريافت اعداد رو بديد، حتي در حالت RunTime خاصيت MultiLine اش هم مي تونه تغيير کنه! در Text اش هم اگه موقع طراحي فرم مقدار غيرمعتبر بديد (کاراکترهاي لاتين) قبول نميکنه و پيغام هشدار ميده!

لینک دانلود : اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## Pr0grammer

سلام...
اینم ابزار بعدی!!!!

این یکی arCompToolTip هستش؛ مطمئناً ToolTip نیاز به توضیح نداره، اما با این کامپوننت شما می تونید یک ToolTip سفارشی طراحی کنید؛ مثلاً می تونید رنگ پس زمینه که معمولاً زرد هستش رو تغییر بدید یا متنش رو فارسی کنید ... حتی می تونید فونتش رو تغییر بدید و علاوه بر اینها می تونید مدت زمان نمایش اون رو هم تعیین کنید... این ابزار در دو حالت مختلف قابل نمایش هستش و ....

امیدوارم خوششتون بیاد؛ فقط خواهش می کنم هر چیزی کم داشت بهم بگید تا تکمیلش کنم!!!

لینک دانلود : اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## Pr0grammer

این ابزار IntTextBox هستش؛ همونطور که از اسمش معلومه Text ای هستش که تنها اعداد رو دريافت مي کنه و هر کاراکتري غير از عدد توش وارد بشه قبول نميکنه!!! البته يک Prpperty براي دکمه اعشار بهش اضافه کردم که اگه True باشه غير از اعداد، اعشار هم مي تونه قبول کنه....

با توجه به اينکه در مورد چنين چيزي در سايت بارها سوال شده بود، فکر کردم اگه يه ابزار بنويسم تا عزيزان به جاي کد نويسی ازش استفاده کنند بهتر باشه؛ به هر حال اميدوارم خوب باشه!

لینک دانلود :
http://www.4shared.com/file/U6K0XXtu/IntTextBox.html

----------


## Pr0grammer

ابزار بعدي بازم يک Text هستش!!!!!!  
البته کاري که اين Text انجام ميده يه کم باحاله!!! 
*Text2Speech :* همونطور که از اسمش معلومه يک متن لاتين رو دريافت مي کنه و با فشاردادن دکمه Enter اونو تلفظ مي کنه!!!!


لینک دانلود :
http://www.4shared.com/file/25468512...xt2Speech.html

----------


## mehdad.koulab

> منم موافقم اگه میتونید بگید این فایل های OCX را چه چوری بنویسید 
> با تشکر


 سلام اينو ببينيد فكر كنم mbt925 آپلودش كرده بود لينكش يادم نيست خودشو گذاشتم.

----------


## Pr0grammer

بعد از مدتی بالاخره فرصت شد تا ابزار جدید رو معرفی کنم! 

با اضافه کردن این ابزار و قرار دادنش روی فرم دیگه احتیاج نیست برای هر سیستم یک Timer و چند خط کد تکراری قرار بدید تا مدت زمان کارکرد هر سیستم و یا چیز دیگه رو حساب کنه!

*StopWatch* : این ابزار یک Label ساده است که شکل ظاهریش 00:00:00 هستش! این ابزار 7 تا متد داره :
StartTimer ، StopTimer ، ResetTimet ، GetTime ، GetHour ، GetMinute ، GetSecond
البته پروپرتی های ForeColor ، BackColor ، RighToLeft ، Font رو هم گذاشتم واسش...

لینک دانلود :
http://www.4shared.com/file/25468512...StopWatch.html

----------


## Pr0grammer

سلام....
اول از همه با اجازه  *Mbt925* عزیز !!  :قلب: 

این ابزاری که در این پست قرار دادم رو قبلاً ایشون نوشته بودند، و من جسارتاً خودم هم این ابزار رو نوشتم و امیدوارم مفید باشه!

تایمر معمولی ویژوال بیسیک Interval رو بزرگتر از 65535 قبول نمی کنه! یعنی نهایتاً شما می تونید دستوراتتون رو هر 65 ثانیه اجرا کنید. این ابزار یعنی Long Timer می تونه Interval های بیشتر از این مقدار رو قبول کنه! یعنی مثلاً می تونید هر 5 دقیقه یا حتی بیشتر دستوراتی رو اجرا کنید! به هر حال امیدوارم خوب باشه! 

لینک دانلود :
http://www.4shared.com/file/25470180...ong_Timer.html

----------


## hoseein_lover

> نمي دونم اين ابزار قبلاً در سايت وجود داشته يا نه؟؟؟!!!
> 
> این ابزار IntTextBox هستش؛ همونطور که از اسمش معلومه Text ای هستش که تنها اعداد رو دريافت مي کنه و هر کاراکتري غير از عدد توش وارد بشه قبول نميکنه!!! البته يک Prpperty براي دکمه اعشار بهش اضافه کردم که اگه True باشه غير از اعداد، اعشار هم مي تونه قبول کنه....
> 
> با توجه به اينکه در مورد چنين چيزي در سايت بارها سوال شده بود، فکر کردم اگه يه ابزار بنويسم تا عزيزان به جاي کد نويسی ازش استفاده کنند بهتر باشه؛ به هر حال اميدوارم خوب باشه!



خیلی ممنون از برنامتون اما ایرادی که داره به بانک اطلاعاتی وصل نمیشه :چشمک:

----------


## earse+erse

> ابزار بعدی FarsiTextBox هستش که همونطور که از اسمش معلومه ، فقط کاراکترهاي فارسي رو دريافت مي کنه ؛
> در ضمن شما مي تونيد بهش اجازه ي دريافت يا عدم دريافت اعداد رو بديد، حتي در حالت RunTime خاصيت MultiLine اش هم مي تونه تغيير کنه! در Text اش هم اگه موقع طراحي فرم مقدار غيرمعتبر بديد (کاراکترهاي لاتين) قبول نميکنه و پيغام هشدار ميده!
> 
> خواهش مي کنم اگه مشکلي داشت بهم بگيد تا تکمیلش کنم! مرسي


 سلام دوست عزیز  
عیدت مبارک و تشکر برای ابزار های خوبت 

چون گفته بودی اگه مشکل داشت بهت بگم؛ اومدم گزارش بدم.

این فارسی تکست باکس چند تا خصوصیت کم داره مثلا (Locked,Enable,PasswordChar,ScrollBars و ...) رو نداره اگه بهش اضافه کنید میشه نور الا نور.

با تشکر.

----------


## Pr0grammer

> این فارسی تکست باکس چند تا خصوصیت کم داره مثلا  (Locked,Enable,PasswordChar,ScrollBars و ...) رو نداره اگه بهش اضافه  کنید میشه نور الا نور.


ممنون از همه که نکات رو گوش زد کردید...
ابزار های فوق، آپدیت شدند...

----------


## earse+erse

سلام

 FarsiTextBox هنوز هم PasswordChar نداره.
چون من از این ابزار استفاده می کنم؛ به این ویژگیش احتیاج دارم اگه اضافه بشه ممنون میشم.

----------


## qweszxc

file tu in link nist age kasi download karde mamnun misham age bezare

----------


## find code

چرا پس این لینک ها کار نمیکنه؟

----------

